# Just had to run Jack to the Hospital



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

If it's not one dog it's another....my life story for the past year. My poor Jack just had to get rushed in due to a seizure. He has had soo many health issues this past year along with Pixie's surgery for Legg-Perths Disease and Tessa's very recent eyelash surgery I'm soo drained!!!! My introduction explains most of Jacks health issues and they are many. Now he is suffering from very long seizures. He just had one that lasted 15 min. I had to run down to one of my neighbours to take me in with him as I don't drive. The Vet is very concerned about all the Chronic issues that Jack is facing and said that Epilepsy is so hard on the body that it's unfair to not treat him for it even with his liver issues. Jack is soo old and I feel that his quality of life is waning fast! My dh is in such denial on Jack's health issues and will not admit that there is something wrong with him. He says that the vets are lying and trying to get money out of him that Jack is the way he is because of old age. He even went as far as to say the vets could have doctored evidence to say Jack is sick....eg. x-ray and ultrasounds along with blood work. I think it's just soo hard for dh to admit that it's almost time to say goodbye. Jack is after all our first dog and he is really attached to him. It's his boy!

Sorry for the ramblings....just needed to get this stuff out there and off my chest.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

I just reposted a re-introduction of Tessa and my other fluffs to refresh memories if needed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracy - I'm so sorry. You've been really going through so much. :smcry: Poor Jack, he's really having a hard time of it. I can imagine your DH being in denial -- men very often are more likely to do that than us women. I can't imagine him saying the vet's faking anything. He must really be grasping at straws. I hope dear Jack gets something that will help but I also know that there's a certain point when quality of life diminishes so much that decisions have to be made. I hope your husband comes around to reality and supports you regarding Jack. Sending prayers to you, Jack and your DH :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Jack. Lady has been epileptic since I adopted her over ten years ago so I know how scary seizures can be.

Even with liver issues, Jack can be treated. Potassium bromide is not filtered through the liver. Kepra is another anti-seizure medication you could try. Phenobarbital is the most common medication used for seizures and it will damage the liver _over time_, but at his age it may not be a concern if you are on borrowed time with his other health issues. It might be possible to start him on pheno short term until potassium bromide can build up in his system. That usually takes 2-3 months.

There are alos things you can do to protect his liver from phenobarbital. Lady has gotten Marin/milk thistle for ten years and it was just a couple of years ago when her liver values started to indicate damage. I switched her to a homecooked recipe for dogs with liver disease and her liver values are now completely normal.

There is tons of information here including a whole section on the different medications used to control seizures.

Canine Epilepsy and Dog Seizures Table of Contents - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How old is Jack? I know it was hard for Al to face Amy leaving us,all of our fluffs lived long happy lives. but in the end we try not to be blind to their suffering. I told our vet,"if we can't see that it's time,please tell us". I know we let couple of our fluffs go too long,it was hard to say good bye. They'd be sick and get a little better then get real sick and get a little better,giving us false hope.

Al took it realy hard when Amy died,harder than I though he would,he was close to her and loved her so much.

Al was almost suicidal when Amy died.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your support and info. Jack is 11 yrs old. He has soo many health issues right now the dr thinks that we should go to an emergency clinic here and get a full work up with specialist working on him. They said internal medicine and nerologist would be good for him to see. The problem though is that it will cost thousands the vet said. We have already spent 5 thousand on him since march and no actual results other than knowing he has an enlarged liver, heart, stomach lining adrenal glands and a heart murmur along with gastritis and now epilepsy. We always knew Jack had seizures but they were so few of them to treat. Now with them being is clusters and lasting so long we have to treat them if we decide to buy some more time with him.

Michelle you mentioned that your fluff would get better than really sick and so on.....that is exactly what happens with Jack. He has really good weeks than really bad days. I don't when the right time is to let him go. It is soo hard!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my I'm sorry to hear about Jack, I sure hope he gets better. It's so hard when they get older. We had to make that decision 3 years ago. I remember when the vet told us, my husband said no way she is coming home with us. I called a couple of weeks later, he made me cancel. After another week I told him I can't handle watching her suffer, she is fadig away. She was not eating, could hardly walk, would pee while sleeping. Finally he came to terms. It's a very hard thing to do but it's better then watching them suffer. When I watched her piecefully go to sleep, I knew should would no longer suffer. You'll know when the time is right.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tracy and Tessa said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support and info. Jack is 11 yrs old. He has soo many health issues right now the dr thinks that we should go to an emergency clinic here and get a full work up with specialist working on him. They said internal medicine and nerologist would be good for him to see. The problem though is that it will cost thousands the vet said. We have already spent 5 thousand on him since march and no actual results other than knowing he has an enlarged liver, heart, stomach lining adrenal glands and a heart murmur along with gastritis and now epilepsy. We always knew Jack had seizures but they were so few of them to treat. Now with them being is clusters and lasting so long we have to treat them if we decide to buy some more time with him.
> 
> Michelle you mentioned that your fluff would get better than really sick and so on.....that is exactly what happens with Jack. He has really good weeks than really bad days. I don't when the right time is to let him go. It is soo hard!!



I would get a referral to a specialist as your vet suggested. Hopefully he or she can put everything together, review the medications he is on, etc.

Lady has been diabetic for eight years, epileptic for ten years, has a mild heart murmur, arthritis, allergies, dry eye, and is hypothyroid. She's also had three episodes of HGE. It is expensive to keep a senior with multiple health issues going. I regularly spend $5,000 a year on medications and diabetic supplies alone plus bloodwork to monitor all her conditions. That doesn't include unexpected vet visits. We usually have one a year than runs between $600-$1,000.

I had wonderful vets up in Raleigh who were able to put everything together and get all her issues under control. Lady sees an ophthalmologist for her eye issues. She has a wonderful quality of life in spite of the fact that she will be 15 in about 6 weeks. She has bad days, too, but most times she does really well.

Only you can judge his quality of life and your family finances, though.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh I'm sorry, I know how hard it is seeing one of our babies sick, my Muffy was very ill and dh just couldn't except it, he tried everything to keep Muffy from going to the bridge, hundreds of dollars, one of our vets kept wanting Muffy to continue with blood work etc, xrays etc. I could see Muffy was very weak and he was dying, I called the vet (I didn't trust) and told her I knew my Muffy was dying and I refused to have more tests etc. The very next day Muffy was so weak we took him back to our vet (the one I trusted) and the vet said maybe we should help Muffy go to the bridge, dh just couldn't let go so we took Muffy back home, within a few hours he was in so much pain my dh finally gave in, I had to sign the paper for him to be set free from his pain, I believe you know in your heart when the time is right. I'll be praying for you


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am heartbroken for you - 

I will keep you close in my thoughts and prayers.

Allie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. When my first Malt was nearing the end, the vet said that I will "just know" when it's time, and she was right. Prayers for all of you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They do that,they get a lot worse and then a little better,then a lot worse and a little better.They never really get back to where they were just a lot backwards,then a little forward.That's what makes it so hard. It's a little easier when they go downhill and not recover,but those little recoveries keep you hoping don't they...

It's so hard to know what to do. I just try to think when I was sick when I broke my neck and then w/ my back injury ,and it was so hard to go on,I wanted to die too. I recovered ,true,but if I wasn't able to recover,I would hope my husband could let me go...

It's truly the ultimate act of love,it breaks your heart but you know they're not suffering...
My step son's Rott is 9 months old,not even a year and she has hip dyplasia and it's getting worse. He says he doesn't have the strength to PTS,so when that time comes,I'll be with her because she's my grandpuppy and I won't want her to suffer,or to face PTS alone...

My heart is with you,11 years seems so short,I think they could live 50 years and it wouldn't be long enough.

Still holding on to hope,but here for you if you have to make that "decision". All of us at SM are here for you..
Huge hugs,Michelle


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your precious fluffs.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry. Just ready your post breaks my heart. 
Hugs and prayers. 
:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor Jack. Poor you, too. I pray Jack recovers. I believe one day you'll look into his beautiful eyes and then you'll know.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know what to say. My heart is breaking for you. And, my thoughts and prayers will be with you. I hope that while making your decisions, you truly know how much we on SM care so much about you and one another. You will find so much love and support here. Although it will never take away the pain of our beloved fluff's pain or suffering, or your pain ... it helps to know that so many understand and will reach out to help in any way that we can.

I pray, that in the meantime, Jack is given the chance to take meds for his seizures and that he will feel okay. And, when/or if the time comes for him to rest in peace, that your husband will be able to accept what will be best for your precious Jack. And, that you will find peace and strength to help you endure the more difficult moments.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. Sounds like you are having to go through a lot right now  I hope your new vet can figure things out for your little Jack.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Tracy, I will pray for Jack and hope you are okay, PM me if you need to talk, Lyn


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are sitting in one of the saddest spots of all of life----what you want to happen isn't within your power---to keep that precious little Jack alive & healthy forever. It is an unrelenting and painful decision that only you and your husband can make. 
In my 39 yrs. of having maltese it has never gotten easier----and the only advice that has ever helped me in your place is to "try and decide if I am keeping him alive for me---or for him." 
I pray peace and wisdom for you today and send deep care & love across the miles.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support!! 

Jack would not go up stairs for about 2 hours after the seizure but once DH got home he ran up the stairs and acted totally normal. It made me realize that the Dr. was probably right in thinking that Jack is having them more often then we think. If I had not been home to see him go through the seizure I would not have even known that he suffered from one. This is scary to think about as the Dr. said that Jack could easily pass while in a seizure because of all the Chronic issues that he has and the length of time he goes through one.

DH and I are thinking of doing another ultrasound and biopsy of Jack's liver asap and depending on what the results are we will treat him for the seizure. If results are not good than we are going to go ahead and let him go. He is just going through so much it is unfair for us to keep him going. My neighbour who took me in yesterday told me that the Vet had said treating him for the seizures is just buying some time for him because of all the other Chronic issues. If we are facing an aggressive form of Liver Cancer as the Vet suspects than I think it's Jack's time.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> You are sitting in one of the saddest spots of all of life----what you want to happen isn't within your power---to keep that precious little Jack alive & healthy forever. It is an unrelenting and painful decision that only you and your husband can make.
> In my 39 yrs. of having maltese it has never gotten easier----and the only advice that has ever helped me in your place is to "try and decide if I am keeping him alive for me---or for him."
> I pray peace and wisdom for you today and send deep care & love across the miles.


 
What a lovely, kind, supportive post. Sandi, you are so sweet.

((Allie))


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Tracy, i am really hoping that the vet is wrong about the liver cancer.  I know how scarey and painful it is to be where you and your husband are...facing the decision of whether to hang onto Jack or help him cross the bridge. I still cry sometimes over my childhood kitty that I had from age 4 until age 19. I had to put her down due to complications of pancreatitis and it was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. I still have her ashes and one day will put them in a garden with a small statue of a cat.

Enjoy Jack now and let him know every minute that you love him. He feels something wrong inside of himself and he also feels your and your husband's pain. It sounds like he is trying to be strong for both of you (ie running upstairs for your husband). Pray and listen to Jack and you will know when the time comes. In the mean time, cherish every moment...I wish there was something more I could say. 

((hugs)) we are here for you!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tracy and Tessa said:


> Thanks everyone for your support!!
> 
> Jack would not go up stairs for about 2 hours after the seizure but once DH got home he ran up the stairs and acted totally normal. It made me realize that the Dr. was probably right in thinking that Jack is having them more often then we think. If I had not been home to see him go through the seizure I would not have even known that he suffered from one. This is scary to think about as the Dr. said that Jack could easily pass while in a seizure because of all the Chronic issues that he has and the length of time he goes through one.
> 
> DH and I are thinking of doing another ultrasound and biopsy of Jack's liver asap and depending on what the results are we will treat him for the seizure. If results are not good than we are going to go ahead and let him go. He is just going through so much it is unfair for us to keep him going. My neighbour who took me in yesterday told me that the Vet had said treating him for the seizures is just buying some time for him because of all the other Chronic issues. If we are facing an aggressive form of Liver Cancer as the Vet suspects than I think it's Jack's time.



Why don't you have a specialist do the next ultrasound to get a second opinion? I know you've already spent so much money with no diagnosis, it might help to have someone else take a fresh look.

I pray it's not liver cancer and his seizures can be treated. Since you said he's had seizures for years, hopefully it is just epilepsy which usually does progress if not treated with medication at some point.

What do you feed Jack? A change in diet could make a big difference, too. The liver is a wonderful organ that can repair itself. Protein from animals, especially red meat, is very hard on the liver. Cod and cottage cheese actually contain an amino acid that help heal the liver. Dogs with liver disease should get their protein from fish and dairy.

Liver | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so sorry that Jack, you, and dh are going through this. I pray he doesn't have liver cancer. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry  i will be praying for jack and all of u ! hugs !


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Why don't you have a specialist do the next ultrasound to get a second opinion? I know you've already spent so much money with no diagnosis, it might help to have someone else take a fresh look.
> 
> I pray it's not liver cancer and his seizures can be treated. Since you said he's had seizures for years, hopefully it is just epilepsy which usually does progress if not treated with medication at some point.
> 
> ...


Jack has been on a special diet from the vets since March. Even with the diet and supplements his liver keeps enlarging. In five months x-rays showed that the liver that was extended past his ribs doubled in size. I spoke to the vet today about putting Jack in for a ultrasound and biopsy for tomorrow and he said that it was not a good idea at all. It would be to hard on Jack and with his issues he felt unsafe to do so at this time. He said that treating Jack with for the epilepsy would, "buy time". He also said that the other issues he is facing will end up killing him. I told him that we are considering making the ultimate decision and he said it was, "a reasonable decision to make right now". 
One of my customers at work told me today that when she went through a similar ordeal with her cat that she felt the most humane thing to do was make the decision to let her cat go instead of doing test after test. She said that taking Jack to the specialist for all the tests would cause a lot of discomfort and risks along with large amounts of stress. (which in Jack case we know stress leads to seizures for him as he always has a seizure after tests from vets). She said that we cannot explain to Jack that all these tests may make him feel better later. She also said that her Vet told her that they cannot legally tell us what to do with our fluffs. They can only tell us if we are making good decisions. After talking to her about Jack I'm feeling more and more like we should let Jack go. My family all feel the same way as they see how Jack's quality of life has changed so dramatically over the past 8 months. My wish is that a vet can tell me that it needs to be done. 
Ohhh my.....while writing this I decided to go and check on Jack and I found him hiding in my bedroom closet!!! He has been doing this off and on for awhile now and it scares me!!!! I better go and stay with him. I'll try to update later.
Thanks to everyone for all your support and comfort. I really appreciate it!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Why don't you have a specialist do the next ultrasound to get a second opinion? I know you've already spent so much money with no diagnosis, it might help to have someone else take a fresh look.
> 
> I pray it's not liver cancer and his seizures can be treated. Since you said he's had seizures for years, hopefully it is just epilepsy which usually does progress if not treated with medication at some point.
> 
> ...


That is excellent advice. A lot of times the food sold at vets is just simply not good.
A change in diet is maybe something to think about.
I hope Jack will get well rayer:

Jenna


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Little Jack my heart is breaking for you and your mommy and daddy:smcry:, I want you to get better littleman. I'll be praying for you and asking God to give you peace in your decission. We are here for you:hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh how my heart goes out to you!
A year ago in Sept. our daughter left her little ? 15 yr. old rescue maltese in our care (she had to go to Italy to do research to complete a chapter for her dissertation that was due)---we all knew already he wasn't doing well---had severe heart issues among other things---but he had been her life-line through some outrageous difficulties---and we all loved even his quirkiness! After she boarded the plane we were soon in the vet's office only to find out he had developed severe pancreatitis. He started hiding everyplace (looking for a place to die)---I stayed up almost all night 2 nights running trying to keep him alive, the vet let me bring home IV's etc. and we all fought like crazy to keep him alive until she could get back. He tried so hard FOR US---but in the end we had to give him up before she could get a flight back. The tears fall even as I write about this---of course she felt guilty thinking he would have made it IF she had only been there for him. Her sister wrote her a beautiful letter and among other things said that "Carlos finally had the freedom to die---he didn't have to stay around to take care of her"---she has "set him free to take his rest". It was an immense comfort to all of us, and most esp. to my daughter.
Whatever your decision I want you to know that there is a "club" of us out here in cyberland who are holding on w/you in the vigil. . . .bon courage!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just had to post this:

Max Lucado says that tears are miniature messengers for crippled words that we are unable to speak.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

I'M SOOO LIVID RIGHT NOW!! The old clinic that I was taking Jack to lied to me about our primary Vet being in Mexico for the past 7 months!! I was talking to our new Vet about Jack and he was saying that he wished that he new Jack's history so I was telling him about my old primary vet(whom I loved and trusted dearly with my dogs.) and when I mentioned his name he gasped on the phone. He told me that my primary vet was no longer in Mexico but working in a clinic with his colleague here in Toronto!! He than told me that he would call me back after getting more information for me. He didn't need to as I immediately got on google and googled my primary vets name and sure enough since May he was working in a clinic here on the other side of Toronto. I called my new vet back and told him no need to call me as I had found out where he was. So I than called the clinic he was at and just missed him by 5 min. I did however make an appointment to see him for 7pm tomorrow night though. I was told that they would get him to call me as soon as he could tomorrow as they seen how upset I was. When I called our old clinic and told them that I knew where he was they were shocked. They told me he had gone to Mexico but than came back. They knew I was not pleased with the other vets at their clinic and that is why I left to go to our new vets. They should have told me where my primary vet was practicing so that I could take my fluffs there. I guess they are in it just for the money after all and they don't care!!! My DH and I knew that something was off with our old clinic and totally felt like we were being had by all the tests that they wanted to do on Jack. 

I'M SOOOO HAPPY!!! I know weird eh? My amazing primary vet who I was told was in Mexico just called me!! He found out that I've been trying to contact him and called me and now I feel so relieved!! He went to my old clinic and picked up Jack's file and x-rays and is going home to do research and he will be calling me tomorrow morning with what he has learned about what has been going on with Jack for the months that he was gone. He told me that the clinic didn't allow him to come back to work for them when he came back from Mexico so he had to go elsewhere. He told me that he will be back with them in November though. It makes me soo mad because he went to Mexico to take care of his ailing father and when he came back his job was gone. He told me that its not a good clinic because they have vets going in and out all the time. He was soo upset at how we have been treated and billed for unnecessary things. For example billing us for keeping Jack in the clinic all day$94 for a test that would take all day and costed $350. He said that we should not have been billed the day boarding. He also felt that the last few test including the one mentioned above were unnecessary as there was not enough clinical signs to do the tests. I knew I had this feeling about this vet for a reason!!! He really cares about my fluffs. He was also angry to hear that the original vet that seen Tessa totally missed that she had the eyelashes growing in her eyes. He said that they should have totally went over her with everything!! 

I'm soo totally happy and relieved that my primary vet is back!! I'm sorry for all the rambling on and on and hope that this post actually made some sense.


----------

